# Outlook 2007 "Send As" another account



## PG Croat

This is a pretty simple question that I just can't seem to find an answer to. I set up an employee with a second exchange mailbox. He needed to have one e-mail address set up with a different domain but because Outlook only allows for one exchange account to be set up I needed to set it up so that he had full access permission and Send as permission.

Now I know how to check the mailbox once you have full access permission but how do you send as the other account?

I figured it would be straight forward but I got stuck. I know I'm overlooking something obvious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dragoen

Yea this might be a Duh! I only have OL 2003 - but in OL 2007 it is probably just moved somewhere new for consistency sake.... In a new email, on my Send toolbar, the second button is Accounts and that allows me to select which account the email will be sent out under.


----------



## PG Croat

Yeah I figured it would be one of those obvious things but there is no Accounts button or "From" button.

Another question though. Will it say the person is sending on behalf of the other account? I'm just asking cause its the same guy and that'll seem kind of dumb if it says he is sending on behalf of himself.


----------



## Dragoen

Makes you wonder why a company that pushed for standardization of GUI software interfaces to reduce user learning curves has gone to moving and removing controls in each revision of their software packages...hmmm could it be to create more demand for MS training courses??? Oops, sorry I digressed to my soapbox, hope that's not taboo in a technical thread.

The email will say From: _Name given to the email account_ [email address of the account]

Maybe someone more familiar with Outlook 2007 will weigh in with the answer. It's got to be hidden in there somewhere.


----------



## PG Croat

Found it, you have to go into the Options tab in the ribbon and thats where you'll find the option to show the "From" button. After that its pretty self explanitory. Thanks for the help though, I appreciate it.


----------

